# Lemon Blast



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What's a lemon blast royal? How did they get created? Ta, Ben


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pastel Pinstripe - Lemon Blast.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Gotcha - (where does the blast bit come from?!!!) What would a super pastel pinstipe be called?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Gotcha - (where does the blast bit come from?!!!) What would a super pastel pinstipe be called?


KillerBlast.

It's just a name they chose for it mate, like asking where does Dreamsicle or Pewter or Camoflauge etc come from.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How about a pastel spinner?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> How about a pastel spinner?


SpinnerBlast.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Super pastel spinner = killerspinnerblast?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Super pastel spinner = killerspinnerblast?


SuperSpinnerBlast.


----------

